# suspend/resume problem



## gulanito (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi.
The resume feature works well, just type in a terminal:

```
acpiconf -s 3
```
and the PC go to sleep.
But when I press the power button to wake up it then seems to go fine, but nothing appears in the screen, it's completely black.
What happen?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jrick (Sep 18, 2009)

I seem to have this problem with my laptop (Lenovo Thinkpad T500) but only when I'm in a console.  If I'm using xorg when I suspend it, then the screen properly turns back on on resume.


----------



## gnemmi (Sep 18, 2009)

could you guys please provide more info about your hardware?
knowing what video card vendor-model you guys have on your notebooks would probably come in handy.
knowing what video modules are you using in too (with and without xorg)..


----------



## gulanito (Sep 19, 2009)

gnemmi said:
			
		

> could you guys please provide more info about your hardware?
> knowing what video card vendor-model you guys have on your notebooks would probably come in handy.
> knowing what video modules are you using in too (with and without xorg)..



I have a pc with mother ASUS P5PE-VM
and integrated graphics chipset i865g


----------



## gnemmi (Sep 19, 2009)

can you tell me what video driver are you using in your xorg.conf (in case you are using xorg) and what video driver are you loading through your /boot/loader.conf (in case you are loading one)?


----------



## gulanito (Sep 22, 2009)

gnemmi said:
			
		

> can you tell me what video driver are you using in your xorg.conf (in case you are using xorg) and what video driver are you loading through your /boot/loader.conf (in case you are loading one)?



I'm not have xorg.conf now (but I'm using xorg) cause xorg autodetect my graphics card and monitor (xorg.conf not exist and never created it), but in a previous installation of freebsd I was using xorg.conf (cause I have to edit it to run compiz) and the config was: View attachment my_xorg.conf.txt.
I'm not using that xorg.conf now, but may be could help.

The pertinent section (i think) is:

```
Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"         	# <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"       	# <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"           	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "intel"
	VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
	BoardName   "82865G Integrated Graphics Controller"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
	Option	"AccelMethod"	"XAA"
	Option	"XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"	"true"
	Option	"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"true"
	Option	"DRI"	"true"
EndSection
```


----------



## gnemmi (Sep 22, 2009)

could you show me your /boot/loader.conf?


----------



## richardpl (Sep 23, 2009)

Currently, SMP kernel on SMP CPU do not resume correctly at all but on 8.0 SMP amd64 should resume fine.


----------



## gulanito (Sep 23, 2009)

gnemmi said:
			
		

> could you show me your /boot/loader.conf?



only one line:


```
snd_ich_load="YES"
```




			
				richardpl said:
			
		

> Currently, SMP kernel on SMP CPU do not resume correctly at all but on 8.0 SMP amd64 should resume fine.



Ok, but I'm understand a little.
My CPU is an Intel Dual Core, so it should use SMP (is correct?).
But is 8.0 SMP?


----------



## gnemmi (Sep 23, 2009)

could you please add the following line into your /boot/loader.conf: *i915_load="YES"*

Then reboot, suspend and resume to see if you get your screen back upon resume?

And just in case, if you want to disable SMP support in the kernel, you just need to add the following line at the end of your /boot/device.hints: *kern.smp.disabled="1"*.


----------



## Akill (Feb 16, 2011)

Sorry for bumping old thread, but I have the same problem, it just doesn't want to resume. I even added to /boot/loader.conf: 
	
	



```
i915_load="YES"
```
 and to /boot/device.hints: 
	
	



```
kern.smp.disabled="1"
```

But it's still the same.

My /boot/loader.conf:

```
nvidia_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
i915_load="YES"
vfs.zfs.prefetch_disable=0
```

and I use FreeBSD 8.1 amd64, cpu:core2duo, mb:asus p5k, gpu: nvida 8600gt

thnx


----------



## richardpl (Feb 16, 2011)

There is no point to load i915(designed for some integrated intel chips only) if you use nvidia gpu.

Can you try to resume machine without starting Xorg and without loading nvidia kmod?


----------



## Akill (Feb 16, 2011)

Still the same


----------

